# Drilling a 50ft 4" well with auger attachment?



## npx (Feb 21, 2015)

Is this even a possibility? I was thinking of using the kit at howtodrillawell dot com but now I'm thinking I can maybe rent an auger for way less and just case the thing.

My tractor is kinda old (60s Ford gasser) but it runs well.

Does anyone have any experience digging this deep with an auger? Does it work?


----------



## Grizzly (Jan 26, 2015)

I would think it depending on how deep you want to go is going to be key. I would guess it takes serious torque once you are down 100+ feet.


----------



## npx (Feb 21, 2015)

Yeah! I'm currently hitting water on my driven well at 20ft (although I'm getting very hard water) and I'm about two miles away from the Ohio river, so I'm guessing that 50ft would be perfect.

My tractor doesn't make a ton of torque but I'm thinking that if I drill really slowly, it should work. We have clay here but I'm thinking there should be no rock at that depth.

Do any of you know if there are actually auger extensions to go 50ft?


----------

